# Aurora Borealis in the sky(Northern Lights)



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_...p-sky-over-Fairbanks?instance=home_lead_story

Check this out. Guess you had to be there. Even pictures don't describe this. You really have to have the perephial vision to really appreciate these. Remeber they move as they shine. I will never tire of these.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2010)

That just must be WEIRD to see. I bet some think the world is comming to an end.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2010)

The first time I ever seen them was in AUG 79 on my way to Alaska, I think we were in N Minnesota. I had never even heard of them! I woke up in the middle of the night and seen the sky (nothing like this, way different angle here!), but none the less I was horrified, i went and rousted my Dad out of his tent!! I thought sure it was something like that.

I always wondered what the Eskimo people must have thought back in the days before the white guy (taniq) figured out what it was.

When it is super cold and dark they seem to really scream through the sky.

But now, geez, it just can't be shown in pictures. These things are moving, and most of the time fast! They shoot down pieces of light and then those change into there own thing. Pretty damn neat. No doubt.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, that must be awesome. Glad I never saw them back in the days when i was doing drugs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2010)

http://climate.gi.alaska.edu/Curtis/aurora/aurora.html

This is the absolute best site I have ever seen with photos of these. Obviuosly all the blue underlined entries are links to photos. Check them out. Cool stuff indeed.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2010)

Wade, I can't admit to anything on a public forum, but I have seen them from "different" angels and they are just as amazing.

If you should ever have a chance to watch these after indulging in natural fungi, I suggest you hang onto something!!!!!LMFAO. I wouldn't know, I am only speculating!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 8, 2010)

That is one of the things in life I have on my seriously have to do list.
Years back we had a very unusual highly active solar flare period and we had the activity here in Florida. It was only a faint redish tint that moved across the cloud like an imaginary cloud. So many people didn't want to believe we were really seeing the northern lights this far South, but there they were.
I think there are a lot of us that have indulged with the natural fungi and seen things that left us speechless.
Sometimes I miss those days.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife and I are trying toget to Alaska for a vacation but work has kept us from doing so but I would love to see this! and the great other sites you have there.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, amazing pics! id love to see them in person


----------



## ewanfish (Jul 27, 2010)

Get them in the North of Scotland but not as bright as that.


----------



## ewanfish (Jul 27, 2010)

Get them in the North of Scotland but not as bright as that, would be good to see them as goodas that.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 28, 2010)

When you see them and it is quiet you can here them crackle, just like static when you pull your laundry out fom the clothes hamper.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 28, 2010)

Neat stuff, very neat.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.newsminer.com/pages/full...urora &id=8986638&instance=blogs_editors_desk

Ah the beauty!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

Troy these pictures could adorn your wine bottles. There's something many folks never see. Maybe you could make it like those 3D labels that change hue as you rotate them. And that's before you start drinking.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like we're in for another good show over the next couple of nights. Here's the story:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20100803/sc_space/spectacularnorthernlightsshowsignalssuniswakingup


----------



## AndyL (Aug 4, 2010)

There was a huge plasma expulsion from the sun - if you've got clear skies tonight - head out for a gander; should be visible near down to the equator by some reports...


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 4, 2010)

I went out at about 4am this morning really hoping but nothing to see. I'll try again this coming morning.
I like what Troy said about hearing them sizzle on a quiet night.
I've been out some nights in Nov. for a meteor shower and heard a few of them make noise. 
It is a really different experience laying there and hearing the first one.


----------



## deboard (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm seeing something I've never seen in the northern sky tonight, I assume it's the northern lights.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2010)

Could be a by-product of what you are DRINKING !


----------



## deboard (Aug 5, 2010)

Hehe could very well be!, I thought so too, so I woke my wife up, she sees it too. It's cloudy outside, and you see light kinda oscillating behind them, but there's no sound like you'd expect with lightning/thunder.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 5, 2010)

Still not getting dark here or they would have been just outrageous, but it will be winter soon enough and they will be screaming through the sky soon enough.


----------

